# Good buck



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

some dark horns there


----------



## Mike whiteside (Sep 12, 2020)

Jerred44 said:


> some dark horns there


Yeah i get a lot of what i call chocolate horns up north here.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

What part of Minnesota?


----------



## skeen (Oct 12, 2020)

Mike whiteside said:


> This is #6 of this class for a buddy of mine. Hes lucky and good.
> View attachment 7286084


Wow, love those chocolate horns.


----------



## JHersh4820 (Oct 26, 2020)

Mike whiteside said:


> This is #6 of this class for a buddy of mine. Hes lucky and good.
> View attachment 7286084


He's going to look great on the wall!!


----------



## vital hit (May 27, 2014)

I've often wondered why certain deer have certain colored antlers. Over the years I have actually found that genetics play a part, but darker antlered deer tend to live more in areas that have more softwood trees to rub. Pine and cedar, the sap plays a part in making antlers darker, but also I've read where darker colored antlers are also caused by less sunlight, the buck tends to expose his antlers to the bright sun less.Maybe mainly doing most of his feeding and traveling at night, beds more in shady areas during the day.


----------



## HammerOn (Jan 5, 2021)

Super wide


----------



## rileygrohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Love chocolate bucks like that!


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice deer!


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice chocolate coloring


----------



## Hoytboy247 (Aug 6, 2021)

Seems like swamp bucks typically have darker horns than corn field bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtrottany (Aug 13, 2021)

Impressive rack


----------

